# waffle irons...recommendations??



## firepatrolchef (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi guys~
Im in the market for a waffle iron for home use.
Input please?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I found a pretty good one at a department store in their clearance stuff after Christmas. It is heavy, and has adjustable hinges on the back for doing a panini-type sandwiches. I think it ran @ $35.00 on clearance. It said something like "professional" or "heavy duty" on the box, but they don't really mean it. Commercial usage voids the warranty. The main thing I was looking for when I was shopping for a wafflemaker was the weight. Thermal mass=crispy light waffles because the waffle iron doesn't cool off when the raw batter hits it.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Here are some reviews from Epinions.com:
http://www.epinions.com/hmgd-Small_A...l-Waffle_Irons

Keep us updated on what you get and how you like it. I'm going to ask "Santa" for one.


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

I've looking for one as well, but need a 6-waffle setup. I've got a round single, and a Mickey Mouse waffler, but for large family gatherings, etc. need the six-at-a-time production. My mom's got one that's probably 35 years old, but I can't sneak it out of her house, and haven't been able to find a unit larger than 4.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Here's what the folks at America's Test Kitchen had to say about waffle makers:


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

:crazy: Why hadn't I though of the obvious - I'll just keep asking for round ones until either the counter fills up on Sunday mornings or the wiring catches on fire!!!:crazy:


----------

